# re:BUD's HO



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*re:BUD's HO*

I have been buying from Bud's HO for more then ten years now , and I received my order in the mail yesterday . After going though my order , I noticed that I missing a body that was ordered . I called Bud's Ho to let them know that I didn't receive this body . Bud , himself was the one that took the call . I let him know who was calling and the reason for the call . he said that he was sorry that happened and he would mail it out the next day . In my book Rob Budano is a class act. He has always provided great customer service . I will keep on ordering from him for a long time . I think Bud's Ho should get the 5 star customer service award . Thanks Bud's Ho Great Job .

Don 
66GTODON :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I totally agree. I must have spent a thou there. Once I got a body that didn't fit right and he took it back. No problem. I should be getting 4 MM bodies tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I too have had many great transactions, through eBay, his website and in person at trade shows. the man has never balked at providing instant satisfaction and value for the dollar. I have been able to have many successful bargaining sessions with him one on one. aside from having an incredible inventory, he also provides insights to manufacturing release information. incredibly (maybe not according to some who know me) our first encounter was less than friendly, but Bud overcame that shortcoming of mine and has become an invaluable asset. thank you BUD.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

always had good dealings with Bud. i like that when you shop with him at a show, as he goes through your little shopping "cart", if you bought a pile of stuff, he tends to round the last item DOWN, or throw in the least expensive item. or the last show i saw him at, he recognized me as a fairly frequent customer and threw in an AFX pup trailer with his logo on it. and i gotta agree with all the other comments about great inventory and customer service...

--rick


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Agreed, nice to see that we can share when someone is excellent at what they do as well as when crappy sellers come up short.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Been doin' the North Coast H.O. club for 30 years & have encountered LOTS of GREAT people in this hobby over the years, Rob is certainly one of them. First class all the time.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i totally agree he has alway taken care of us boys here in the south


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nothing but positives in all my dealings with Bud's HO. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I also have had excellent service from Bud's and I live half way around the world!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> I also have had excellent service from Bud's and I live half way around the world!!


Yea, But you'er a day ahead of us, so you get all the bargains first!!! 
Bud's is great to deal with!!! RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

BUD's HO is top notch. They were one of the very few retailers that helped sponsor the KY STLP program last year. I point every new racer or teacher in the program to them first.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been buying from Rob pretty much since his beginning. Always a smooth transaction and look forward to seeing him first at the shows.

He always does the right thing. Good people he is.:dude:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i see alot of posts from customers that go back a long time with buds.i,m here to tell ya as a newer customer(2 years) he treats me as an old customer.the guy is great and always a deal to be had.so its consistancy that is at work with him. 3 cheers for bud..hip hip horay!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Same here!!! I've been buying from Bud's since my first purchases from the bay. Never have had an issue, and he's always been on top of things. There was maybe one time I bought something from him and the item was delayed ( he sold out and was waiting for a restock) and I was notified with the option to cancel the purchase or wait right after I bought it. Stellar service every time, and fast shipping too!!!! ( It helps he's only 100 miles away though!)


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Great idea for a thread Don! (I love GTO's too! Got a burgundy, a dark green and a red Judge (MM) coming from the man himself!)


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Not knocking the other retailers/vendors on the scene, 
but Bud's HO is in a class all by himself.
It IS his full time job, not an afterthought or some part time affair to help fund a hobby and it shows.

Look up the word Professional Vendor and it should have Bud's picture.
Never a lame excuse but rather a "What can I do to make it right?"
Spent more than I care to remember with him but never regretted the deals given.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Harumph! (From Blazing Saddles if you are that young,)

Hey, I didn't get a harumph from that guy!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bud's is a great seller, no doubt, but he owes me. I think paid at least a couple months rent on his place already . . . :tongue:

Buds = :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I only have one problem with him. I can't decide what to buy first, everytime I make up my mind, I find something else!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Bud's gets stuff to me out here in Calif in amazing time. I think he ships it a day or two before I order it. 

Add me to the GTO fan club, too. My red MM Judge got here last week!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I would have to agree with all of the previous postings! Never had a bad deal, fast shipping and always seemed to have what i was looking for and more. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a question, how come Rob isn't on this board???


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Because he is smart.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

And he's boxing up orders for fast shipment to us!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bud's is a great seller, no doubt, but he owes me. I think paid at least a couple months rent on his place already . . . :tongue:


 Heck...I think I may have put his kids through college.

Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with everything said thus far. Bud's is one of my favorites. If you notice my responses to "where can I find..." posts, Bud's is nearly always mentioned. He doesn't carry every single slot item but he sure is an awesome guy on the many things he carries. Guys like Rob help keep this hobby fun! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Bud's is the best. Fast shipping and never a problem. Dave.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rob is a great guy w/a very nice hobby/slot shop. Last we were there
he had a 1/24th track, suspended Carrera & Tomy layouts. :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Rob asked me to put this up for him. He said he may get over here later.

My Sincere THANK YOU and APPRECIATION to all of my customers who took the time to post. You guys made my day. I am extremely humbled

Thank You

Rob

What a guy!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I spoke w/Rob @ yesterday's ho show. He has moved to a smaller shop
and currently has the 8 lane Carrera track.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> I spoke w/Rob @ yesterday's ho show. He has moved to a smaller shop
> and currently has the 8 lane Carrera track.


Wow that sucks but I totally understand. Rent is absolutly insane!!! Even in these small towns nowadays.

Everyone want to empty your pockets these days. We will continue to support Rob and the other few good venders out there.

We had a smoke together and spoke for a bit. Very decent humble guy. He is just like all us nuts!!

Always a deal to be had with him.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Robert Budano is a good guy, the first time I met him was at a slot car show.
I seen on his table he had some buddy clips for converting a Tyco body to a Super G+ chassis and converting a AFX body to a Tyco narrow chassis.

I said to him: "I've never seen those before but I know you can only get them at Bud's HO."
He said: "I'm Bud's HO."

__________________


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*picked up lots of bodies & chassis from Buds....*

Buds..............Fantastic! 

When I needed to get lots and lots of Sand Vans to stop the voices in my head...Buds had them. 

Thanks Rob :thumbsup:

Bob...how many sand vans is enough...zilla


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

As everyone else has said a million times before in this post. A+++, nothing but net, he's the hat-trick artist we always love to work with/play against, leader of the pack, class act ... etc ... I don't think I can say any more positive's about him that haven't already been said. 

In fact I just bought a couple cars I had been searching for for quite awhile at this past sundays show in LI from him. I spent a good amount of money on the cars & again ... can't say enough just absolutely excellent things about the guy or his service! Always love dealing with Bud!!

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Buds!*

Great guy to deal with!
I haven't bought from him lately, but past experience have been great.
It is nice to have a thread like this to remind me of who the good businesses really are...

Scott


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I was just at Bud's HO today! 

Rob's always been great to deal with. He made sure that I understood everything that I bought and gave me the "show" prices on all my purchases :thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just got an order from Bud's, ALWAYS top notch quality and service!!! I remember going to the first Essex, MD. slot car show and meeting Bud, hanging out at Tony Tusing's house.......and I can't remember Tony's wife name, I must be getting old!!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

rbrunne1 said:


> I was just at Bud's HO today!
> 
> Rob's always been great to deal with. He made sure that I understood everything that I bought and gave me the "show" prices on all my purchases :thumbsup:


DS<-Jealous


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

So I'll ask the question again... Why isn't Rob on here? LOL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bud's HO - Rob (he is the man!) I have been buying from him for years... at the show and ebay.

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> So I'll ask the question again... Why isn't Rob on here? LOL



Lmao!!! 

His reputation speaks volume for him!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rob is selling some of his personal stuff.

http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-./categories.bok

Came in an email.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy cow! There's a lot from his collection. 284 items! Cool stuff.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I got the email tonight and checked the link. Wouldn't it be great if that's really what our little cars were worth?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> I got the email tonight and checked the link. Wouldn't it be great if that's really what our little cars were worth?


My thought exactly.


----------

